# Any special stirrups out there?



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just came from seeing a pedorthist who is making me some custom orthotic inserts for my shoes. He is also a rider, though western. I am wondering if there are any specialty stirrups for dressage that would help me. I have the issue of my ankle rolling (on the ground and in the stirrup) and super deep heels. I don't have to "put my heels down" they are just automatically down and too far down. I have to think toe down in order to get them up to a point that most people consider a "heels down" position, much less ever get a level foot in the stirrup. The doc's recommendation was to switch to western (for the bell stirrup), lol. While not a bad idea, I prefer classical dressage.

Does anyone have a similar issue? Do you know if there is a stirrup out there that would be beneficial to use? I just use the standard fillis irons currently.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Amazon.com : Shenandoah English Trail Rider Stirrups : Horse Stirrups : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Shenandoah English Trail Rider Stirrups : Horse Stirrups : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





I bought these in hopes that they would help me from putting my heels ridiculously far down. They haven't eliminated the issue, but they have definitely helped. The offer some stability for my feet, and they look very similar to standard fillis irons when I am riding.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For my ankles all of my boots lace and I tighten the ankle enough so there is no roll. It also keeps my heel from dropping too much.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

3Horses2DogsandaCat said:


> Amazon.com : Shenandoah English Trail Rider Stirrups : Horse Stirrups : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Shenandoah English Trail Rider Stirrups : Horse Stirrups : Sports & Outdoors
> ...


I will look into these, thanks!


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> For my ankles all of my boots lace and I tighten the ankle enough so there is no roll. It also keeps my heel from dropping too much.


I used to do this after an injury when I rode in paddock boots, it was helpful, I had forgotten about that. Thanks! I am now in super soft Ariat dress boots, but maybe I need to go back to lace ups or a stiffer tall boot (either a field boot or a dressage boot).


----------

